# Old cinema display; new macbook pro



## TuckerdogAVL (Mar 20, 2009)

Wasn't sure where to post this: I have a 20" cinema display and am about to purchase a new 15" macbook pro. Will I be able to use the cinema display -I assume using the adapter I have - with the new macbook pro? I want to use the laptop primarily as my hard drive but have the laptop available when I want a laptop out on the road. So, the 2002 quicksilver is going to be converted to just storage....


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 21, 2009)

Is the 20" Cinema Display an ADC display, or a DVI display?  Which one it is will determine the adapter(s) you need to use.


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Mar 21, 2009)

I have an adapter I purchased to use with a MacBook that is 2 years old; I am assuming I would use that same adapter. the small end has what appears to be two rows of eight...the larger end has 24 little boxes. Is the slot of the new MacBook Pro the same as the slot for the MacBook from 2006? If ADC is the older one than it's an ADC. If DVI is the older one, than its a DVI. The Cinema display is from about 2004 or 05. System Profiler tells me nothing.


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 21, 2009)

That would be a simple video adapter, and doesn't require its own power supply?
Then, yes, you need to purchase a different adapter (if your new 15-inch is the   unibody model (black trim and keyboard), and not the older all-aluminum 15-inch.
The external video output is the new mini DisplayPort - so you would need a mini DisplayPort to DVI adapter.
like this: http://store.apple.com/us/product/MB570Z/A?fnode=MTY1NDA5OQ&mco=MjkyNjI0MQ
In any event, you won't be able to use the same video adapter that you used with an older MacBook.


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Mar 22, 2009)

well, isn't that annoying. so, not only do i have to upgrade most of my software, i can't even plug in a monitor without more $$$ and hassle. Well, at least I hold apple stock so I get some of my money back. ;-)


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Mar 22, 2009)

PS I went and looked at the link you sent me - after I posted my other reply - and that is exactly what my adapter I currenty have, looks like.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 22, 2009)

That adaptor looks similar to the mini-DVI to DVI adaptor, but is different.  Make sure this isn't the one you have:

http://store.apple.com/us/product/M9321G/B


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 22, 2009)

The adapters seem very similar until you realize that the small end is quite different. Your older MacBook takes the mini-DVI type. The new aluminum MacBook takes the mini-DisplayPort type (as well as your new MacBook Pro.
The two adapters cannot be interchanged.


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Mar 23, 2009)

Well, isn't THAT special. Thanks for the heads up. 
So, I bought the adapter and never even used it with the MacBook I have now...and now I have to buy another one. LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 23, 2009)

That's what happens with technology -- the same as cars, kind of:

"You mean my 1950s-era car that takes _leaded_ gas can no longer be filled up at the gas stations because there's no more leaded gas?  I have to upgrade my car in order to use the filling stations?!"

When you let one piece of technology have a time gap between another piece of technology, usually you have to upgrade.  It's nothing new.  When you upgrade your operating system, sometimes some programs have to be upgraded, too.  When you upgrade your hardware to something from 2009 and you want to use older hardware from 6 years earlier, sometimes you have to upgrade the dongles and what-not.  If you don't want to have to upgrade anything (and you don't want any "ripple" effects forcing you to upgrade other, related pieces of hardware), then don't upgrade.

If you want to use technology from 1999, 2003 and 2009 altogether, there will be hassles and upgrades and dongles.  Sure, it sucks that it has that ripple effect, but it's the same no matter what industry you're talking about -- it's not easy nor feasible to retain the same connection types for monitors, computers, peripherals, etc. for decades at a time.  If one thing gets upgraded, the things you use with that new, upgraded thing must be upgraded as well.  It's something that's known ahead of time, and should be expected.

"If I upgrade my G4/500MHz to a Mac Pro 2.8GHz, then I should fully expect to have to upgrade some or all of my software and some or all of my hardware that I used to use with that G4 if I want to continue using it with the Mac Pro."


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Mar 23, 2009)

well, except the car is 40 years old and the adapter is six months old.


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Mar 23, 2009)

All well and good if you're pulling in a nice salary and get your computer upgrades done timely and never worry about where you can find the money to pay for the upgrades, just because it's been planned that in six months, whatever you have will be obsolete. Just because. 

Isn't it a shame we can now buy a terabyte of memory for $200 and have nothing we can do with it? 

Except download music and take pictures....

Just think of all the people who are unemployed and now can't even read a newspaper since they will soon not exist...and they can't watch tv because they can't afford digital cable satellite upgraded access....guess they're just out of luck since technology will just pass them by.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 23, 2009)

Ccomputer technology apparently moves 7.5 times as fast as internal combustion engine technology.

Not to mention that the government pays for the digital tuner upgrade, so the cost is exactly $0.00 to the unemployed person to upgrade to digital TV.

At any rate, my point was that technology moves fast, yes... But upgrades are not mandatory. My 10 year old computer still runs as fast as it did day one, and handles everything it did back then still. If you have a system -- a compter and a monitor, say -- and you upgrade one of those things 6 years later, then it should be common knowledge that there may be issues using a new piece of technology with an older piece of technology. When you let hardware get "out of sync" like that, there will be incompatibilities and hassles to deal with. It should not be that big of a surprise to find out that a 6 year old monitor requires a new adaptor to work with a laptop from 2009 that has a radically new display port connection technology.

Not to mention the fact that even if it were a surprise, a well-informed shopper would have been able to know all of this pre-purchase by simply looking at the product details and specifications on Apple's website.


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Mar 23, 2009)

**Not to mention that the government pays for the digital tuner upgrade, so the cost is exactly $0.00 to the unemployed person to upgrade to digital TV.**

Well, that's only if you were one of the people that didn't wait until January. There are now three million names on the waiting list for a "coupon" that most likely will not happen. A box is $60.

And the point I was making is that you shouldn't have to upgrade something that is less than a year old just to make it work. It should be an option. 

And "simply looking at the product details and specs on the Apple's website" isn't as simple as you make me out to be. Guess what? Aren't we talking about an adapter that visually looks the same? I'm supposed to know the difference between the dvi super dopper, just out, unibody construction adapter 54560-89 and that's different that the old one? 

If you look at three of their popular models for macbook pros (and you can also use Macmall.com which is also where I was searching) you will get information and specs on those three computers - all differently priced - and all virtually the same. What makes them different? Well, one may be three months old; one 6 months and one just released. All practically the same specs. 

Now, I'm sure someone with a degree can figure out the difference but most of us are in the real world so a Nivia g done video x5446 -569 is meaningless to most of us. 

And, as usual, one shouldn't have to search. It all falls under the category of, "What do I need to ask that I don't know in order to make a reasonable decision." I shouldn't have to know everything that goes into something to figure out whether it's new, or upgraded, or the latest or not the latest or whatever. As usual, the answer is always, "well, just throw more money at it."


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 23, 2009)

TuckerdogAVL said:


> Well, that's only if you were one of the people that didn't wait until January. There are now three million names on the waiting list for a "coupon" that most likely will not happen. A box is $60.


As the saying goes, "you snooze, you lose."  I'm sorry I can't have more sympathy for those that waited until the last minute to do something about it -- if watching TV for them was that important in the first place.

And TV is just a luxury.  If someone goes without TV because they have lost their job, well, I sympathize with their job situation but not with their TV situation.  If going without TV is the worst thing that happens to them, then I'd say their life is pretty damn ok.



> And the point I was making is that you shouldn't have to upgrade something that is less than a year old just to make it work. It should be an option.


That's not up to you.  I know there are a lot of people that share similar views in that something so new shouldn't become so old so quick, but, for lack of a better term, "boo hoo."  Don't upgrade if you don't want incompatibilities or are ill-equipped to deal with them.



> And "simply looking at the product details and specs on the Apple's website" isn't as simple as you make me out to be. Guess what? Aren't we talking about an adapter that visually looks the same? I'm supposed to know the difference between the dvi super dopper, just out, unibody construction adapter 54560-89 and that's different that the old one?


No, but the spec pages are not written in geek-speak.  They're written as "mini-DVI port" or "DisplayPort."  Not some cryptic model number.  Yes, you're supposed to know that you own a "mini-DVI to DVI adapter" and that your current computer has a "mini-DVI" port.  It doesn't take a rocket scientist to know those go together.  Looking at the specs for a new MacBook, you'll see that it has a "mini DisplayPort" adaptor.  mini-DVI does not equal mini-DisplayPort.  Easy.



> If you look at three of their popular models for macbook pros (and you can also use Macmall.com which is also where I was searching) you will get information and specs on those three computers - all differently priced - and all virtually the same. What makes them different? Well, one may be three months old; one 6 months and one just released. All practically the same specs.


I think it would be better to do research on Apple's site rather than a 3rd-party retailer's site for specs on an Apple-branded computer.  I would rather ask a Volkswagen mechanic how to fix my Volkswagen rather than a bulk sales shop that sells Volkswagens, Fords, Chevys and a whole slew of other models.  Chances are they know far less about each individual model than the company that manufactured that specific model.

Apple only lists the currently-shipping models on their store webpage.  That's a great resource to have when you want to know what the lastest-and-greatest computer has.  Not to mention that you can look up a specific model number (which are printed directly on the computers themselves) and get a detailed, written-in-English list of the specifications of the computer.



> And, as usual, one shouldn't have to search. It all falls under the category of, "What do I need to ask that I don't know in order to make a reasonable decision." I shouldn't have to know everything that goes into something to figure out whether it's new, or upgraded, or the latest or not the latest or whatever. As usual, the answer is always, "well, just throw more money at it."


I disagree -- I think the burden of research lies solely with the customer.  No one is going to inform you of anything unless you ask, like you say.  And all of this could have been cleared up with a simple visit to your local Apple Store:

"I have this model monitor, this model video adaptor, and I'm thinking about buying this model computer.  Will it all work together?"

"No, sir, you will need a new display adaptor."

Problem solved.  If there's not an Apple Store near you, you can always call one.

I hate to sound like a d*ck, but it just sounds like very little research was done on your part to ensure that all of your hardware would work nicely together with your new computer purchase.  I don't think this is the fault of anyone else's.  Yes, sure, it sucks sometimes that when you upgrade one thing, there's a whole chain of things downstream that need upgrading, too -- but that information is not hidden from you in any way, and is readily available to you before you make your purchase.  Simply assuming that because something is only 6 months old that it should work with something that is one month old is a mistake -- however easily made -- but still a mistake.  We are here to help 24 hours a day, and Apple experts at the Apple Stores are available for free for advice during normal business hours.  If you chose to do no research with either of those wells of knowledge pre-purchase, then I can have no sympathy for your situation -- I can only tell you what will work and what will not, and what you'll need to obtain in order to get your new stuff to work with your old stuff.


----------



## fryke (Mar 23, 2009)

I have to voice my opinion here... Whereas other computer manufacturers have increasingly difficult-to-tell-apart model lines, Apple's setup is almost _incredibly_ simple, and has been for quite some years. Ports are not exchanged for different ones randomly, they are replaced by newer ones that make sense for the design of the hardware. Unifying the video port on the three MacBook lines (general, Pro, Air all had different video ports, namely Mini-DVI, DVI and Micro-DVI) to the MiniDisplayPort that's now also used on all other Macs (mini, iMac and Mac Pro) is genius.

You're angry that a) you haven't ever actually used that Mini-DVI adapter and/or b) that you've only just bought it some time ago? That's definitely not Apple's fault. You can sell it separately or with the MacBook. Good for you.

I understand, to some extent, that having to buy an adapter in the first place is a hassle. Apple could very well include at least a DVI-adapter with all their models (they did with the first MacBook Air, even included the VGA-adapter as well), but it sure cuts costs, and let's face it: Many users never actually need a secondary display. (I know, many disagree here, but face it: 80% of users out there simply use the notebook and are fine with it.)

Apple is, and you have to understand that, not very difficult with their products and adapters. Go to Apple's online store and select a MacBook Pro and you'll _see_ which adapters are available. If we're talking older models, information is widely available, you just have to ask the right question. (In fact, you _did_ come here, asked the question and got the answer. Quickly, too.)

I say: Calm down a bit. It's a 29$ hassle, not something to bother a thousand people, a couple of lawyers and a company with. You're not at a dead end, stranded on an island or anything: It's 29$ and your problem will be solved. Easily. Effectively.

(I know I kinda doubled the post right above mine, but I had to... The attitude got me on my wrong side.)


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Mar 23, 2009)

Clearly you have all the answers. 
Secondly, I have been researching this....for over a year.
The absolutely overwhelming arrogance to say something like this in an apparent "help site" is unbelieveable. Clearly, you are a god and there is now answer you can't refute. I am a lowlife idiot, humbled to your ever presence. Then, to unsubscribe me...clearly, you decided the discussion, you decided the answers, you decided how much time I've spent and DONE. you are done. Wow. It's just another $29....it's just another $30, it's only $100 a month....only only only only....


----------



## fryke (Mar 23, 2009)

I get that you're frustrated, but you're letting that out on the people who actually helped you find the correct adapter. Would you rather we told you that your old adapter is fine but in a bad mood and maybe it would get better over time? We're not a support group for your anger at the economy. We're a bunch of people around the world who invest their spare time helping people like you on a technical basis.

You've paid nothing for support on this site.
You got the correct technical answer.
Do the math.


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Mar 23, 2009)

whatever. I also didn't need to be lectured to that I didn't do any research and had no idea what I was asking either. As volunteers it also doesn't give you the right to talk down to people and assume they are all a bunch of rubes either. And, regardless of whether I'm "angry at the economy" I also didn't need a diatribe that pointed out that I was an asshole either.


----------



## fryke (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't think anyone said anything about orifices.  See, to me and many of us it doesn't seem like rocket science to find out about those things. Of course I understand that not everybody just knows these things, and there are a lot of things that I myself still don't know about the computers I'm using on a daily basis.
I guess the thing we're trying to say is that it's NOT about any intensive research you should've done. Rather that you've actually done the _right_ thing! You've come here before buying the new notebook and got the answer that, sadly, your previous adapter won't work.

I guess after that, the discussion just kinda went the wrong way. That's why I always say people shouldn't use metaphors. Don't talk about cars or digital TV or anything else, it only leads to people talking about a whole buncha different things that kinda exactly _don't_ fit the original discussion.


----------



## fryke (Mar 24, 2009)

Btw.: I just came across this article on MacWorld.com that addresses a couple of things about how Apple's moving forward constantly, leaving some stuff in the dust. It doesn't mention the video adapters, but the story is the same, of course. -> http://www.macworld.com/article/139576/2009/03/applemarcheson.html


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Aug 16, 2009)

yes you are correct. I did discover that. Thanks.


----------

